# Allgemeine Fragen zur Homepage



## DerDom (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo @ll,

ich habe mal ein paar allgemeine Fragen in Sachen Homepage-Design.
Ich bin als Webmaster zuständig für unsere Fussball-Seite, die auch schon besteht, und wo viele sagen dass die schon i.O. wäre...
Nur ich selbst halte das momente eher zum Kotzen!

Ich hatte die Homepage vorher in einer Mischung aus Dreamweaver, Frontpage und Editor erstellt, wodurch viel MischMasch in den Quellcode reingekommen ist.

Jetzt bin ich dabei, die Homepage komplett neu zu designen...

Jetzt hätte ich nur einige Fragen an euch :

1. Sollte ich hier nur HTML-Tags verwenden, oder lieber gleich auf CSS komplett umsteigen ?
2. Sollte ich CSS wählen (was ich persönlich für eleganter halte), soll ich da lieber eine grosse CSS-Datei erstellen, wo ALLE Styles enthalten sind (kann nicht sagen, wieviele Styles ich hinterher zusammenbekomme) ? Oder für jede HTM-Datei einen neuen Style-Header schreiben ?
3. Ich habe vor mit Frames zu arbeiten (d.h. Oben ein grosses Titel-Frame und unten wird in linkes Navigations-Frame und MainFrame geteilt). Ist es hier möglich, die Schriftarten in prozentual zur Framegröße anzugeben ?
In meiner vorherigen Version der HP hatte ich mit festen Werten gearbeitet, was auf kleineren Bildschirmen dann doch zur Darstellungsschwierigkeiten geführt hat.
4. Oder soll ich die Frames lieber sein lassen, und mit anderen Mitteln arbeiten ?

Wahrscheinlich werden von mir sowieso bald neue Fragen aufkommen, aber danke schonmal für eure Antworten,
*DerDom*


----------



## Gumbo (24. Mai 2004)

Wenn die Webseite nach etwas aussehen soll, ist CSS unverzichtbar.
Die externe Auslagerung von Stylesheets hat zwei Vorteile: Erstens können mehrere Dokumente darauf zugreifen und zweitens werden diese Dateien bei dem Benutzer temporär gespeichert, worauf der Browser zurückgreifen kann.
So viel ich weiss, ist das nicht möglich &ndash; ausser vielleicht mit Javascript.
Fortgeschrittene Autoren von Webseiten arbeiten mit serverseitigen Programmiersprache, wie etwa PHP. Das macht in den meisten Fällen das Arbeiten mit Frames überflüssig.


----------



## Tucker (26. Mai 2004)

wenn du wissen willst, wie man mit php eine seite unterteilt, kannst mal in meinem forum vorbeischauen. Ich schreibe da gelegentlich Tutorials hobbymäßig.  Eins hab ich u.a. zu Unterteilung einer Seite mit PHP ausfürhlich geschrieben.

Forum

Dort findest du alles ganz im Gorben zur Unterteilung mit PHP .  Gibt sicherlich noch viel mehr.


----------

